# URGENT - Crypt wendtii pics needed



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm looking for 1 or 2 REALLY GOOD, high quality pictures of _*Cryptocoryne wendtii*_ for potential use in a TFH magazine article. The variety or cultivar isn't that important...the article will focus on the species and touch a little on a few cultivars/varieties.

They have to be at least 300 dpi (around 1500 x 1800 pixels) and should really showcase the plant, no algae, no distracting wires/hardware/glares in the pics...you get the idea.

I can't offer any money, no prizes, and you have to basically relinquish any "first rights" of publication, and give me written consent to use it (via PM or email). But, you WILL get your name placed under the picture and get *world-wide recognition that it's YOUR photo *in an international publication (if I select it).

Any takers? Please PM me if interested.

Thanks,

-Dave


----------

